# touchscreen wake up issues



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering if anyone seem to be having touchscreen wake up issues? i searched the thread and didn't see anyone post a thread about it. Just curious if i'm the only one.


----------



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

I just came here to post the same issue. It only happens maybe once or twice a week, I think its called Sleep of Death, I have to hold the power and home button for 30 seconds. I am on Alpha .6 (I know I should upgrade to A2, but everything I need works perfect). I thought I read awhile back there was a zip file that fixed this issue, but maybe it was for CM7. I hope someone can post more info on this issue.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

willtan said:


> I just came here to post the same issue. It only happens maybe once or twice a week, I think its called Sleep of Death, I have to hold the power and home button for 30 seconds. I am on Alpha .6 (I know I should upgrade to A2, but everything I need works perfect). I thought I read awhile back there was a zip file that fixed this issue, but maybe it was for CM7. I hope someone can post more info on this issue.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


This has been an ongoing issue since CM7. Some folks are plagued with it, others not so much, some not at all. Setting your display time to the longest time before it sleeps, 30 minutes will help. When you plan to not use your TP for a while, pressing the power button to put it in sleep mode works best for me.


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

jericko said:


> I just came here to post the same issue. It only happens maybe once or twice a week, I think its called Sleep of Death, I have to hold the power and home button for 30 seconds. I am on Alpha .6 (I know I should upgrade to A2, but everything I need works perfect). I thought I read awhile back there was a zip file that fixed this issue, but maybe it was for CM7. I hope someone can post more info on this issue.
> 
> Thanks
> Jason


yeah i dont mean the SoD issue. mine does come back 'alive' but sometimes the touchscreen is unresponsive. i have to click power button to let it sleep and wake it up again. its nt a big issue but it does get annoying sometimes.


----------



## TheGingerBreadMan (Jan 18, 2012)

So just pressing the power button twice fixes it for you? I have to do a force restart. The touch input is unresponsive as you say. The other buttons work fine, there just isn't any touch input recognized. Doesn't happen often enough for me to not use or recommend CM though =).


----------



## kutluay (Feb 26, 2012)

I had this issue when i have cm7 on tp. First I have installed CM9 A2, without uninstalling CM7, the issue was still there (along with some other minor issues). Then I decided to make a clean install and did (remove android with ACMEUninstaller - delete all android related folders when I'm in webos - and then install cm9 a2). everything is working perfect now; no Sleep of Death, no other small glitches...

I suggest you to make a clean install, it dosn't take long and it is worthed.


----------



## twfox (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm having the same issues with the nightly builds (and I just cleared everything and re-installed from scratch). Under Alpha 2, my touchscreen will occasionally be unresponsive after I haven't used the Touchpad in a while or after charging on the Touchstone. I can always hit the power button to turn it off and then power it back on and everything will be fine. With the nightly builds, however, the unresponsiveness is happening much more frequently and resetting the power will not fix the issue. I have to hit power/home for 30 seconds. I've tried SetCPU with values recommended on this site and set my Touchpad to not go into sleep for 30 minutes. Nothing works. Anyone find a solution for this problem yet?


----------

